
Brazil Is Engulfed by Ruling Class Corruption - meira
https://theintercept.com/2016/03/18/brazil-is-engulfed-by-ruling-class-corruption-and-a-dangerous-subversion-of-democracy/
======
bikamonki
And Argentina, Venezuela, Ecuador, Bolivia, Cuba and Nicaragua. Or: everywhere
in Latin America where the so called "21st Century Socialism" took hold in the
last decade or so. Luckily, the pendulum is swinging back...

